# Processing ICs and flatpacks scaled up



## kjavanb123 (Apr 6, 2013)

All,

I propose grinding, milling, then dissolve in AR, filter press, drop the gold using SMB.

Please advise,
Kevin


----------



## rusty (Apr 6, 2013)

kjavanb123 said:


> All,
> 
> I propose grinding, milling, then dissolve in AR, filter press, drop the gold using SMB.
> 
> ...




I think that you may have left out a few important process's before the SMB.


----------



## kjavanb123 (Apr 7, 2013)

rusty said:


> kjavanb123 said:
> 
> 
> > All,
> ...



Rusty,

what is missing? How about grind, mill, then thio leach, followed by drop with sodium solfide. please advise,

Thanks
Kj


----------



## rusty (Apr 7, 2013)

kjavanb123 said:


> rusty said:
> 
> 
> > kjavanb123 said:
> ...



Experiment on a small scale.


----------

